# I'm wondering...



## Trying Again (Jul 15, 2013)

What are your guys options on mice as emotional therapy animals? Small like some fish, but more interactive? I know rabbits make relatively good ones, if you get it as a young kit and have the time to tame it. I guess it would depend on the animal itself. But anyways I would like to hear something from you guys.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

donno, I could see them as that. I know holding and petting mine help calm me down and make me happy.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I honestly think all pets that are willing to give you attention, and especially the ones who don't need your attention 24/7, make for good therapy.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I have taken one of my mice to the nursing home I work in and talen her around to people. It was great therapy. They relaxed and were happier after the interaction.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i would think it would depend on the poeple you taking them too as if the mice were dropped they could get hurt which could be likley if the parson has some form or brain damage of instance, id never take any of my mice to my dads care home for that reason, i take my dog in to see him and use to take the rabbit. as there calmer and not as likey to get hurt if they fell/jumped from a bed or chair.
I could also see some staff/homes may have a problem with rodents coming in due to the peeing and the preception of them being diease carrying pests. Many of the staff at my dads are not form the uk (many philipeans) and they dont seem to look at pets the same way as we do, the amount of times i was asked if my rabbit was for food lol. One is terrified of the dog as apperantly all dogs bite so it was going to bite her, think she is from one of those places where they have a problem with farrial packs of dogs.

but if there is a mouse savy person doing it and they make sure everyone washes there hands ect and is carefull who and how they are held and of course using mice that dont nip i dont see why they couldnt be used, realy any animal could be used, ive hurd of snakes being talken to care homes.


----------



## Trying Again (Jul 15, 2013)

I probably should have made it a bit clearer that I was talking about in-home, but I enjoyed your answers. Well thought out. I also agree with Fantasia Mousery on their point.


----------

